# My rabbit wants my attention 24/7



## Jaqs_human (Jan 9, 2018)

Jaq is nearly 2 year old and despite the name is female (she was sold as a male and the name stuck). Over the last few months she has been demanding more and more attention when she is out of her hutch. She will follow me around the flat and constantly brush against my legs. If I am sat down she is at my feet and if I dont pet her she will nip. Despite this she will not be picked up. 

This has been a little annoying at times but tonight she took things to a new level. I was trying to do some work on my computer and she was pestering me. When I told her of for biting my slippers she hopped over to the tv and chewed through the power cable whilst looking straight at me. It was like she was purposely doing it to get attention or punish me for not doing as she wanted. Sounds mad i know but it was the look she gave me. 

I put her straight in time out (her hutch) and she proceeded to trash it. throwing her food bowl and overturning her litter tray.

Any ideas why she is behaving like this and what i can do about it?


----------



## JBun (Jan 9, 2018)

Ok, I'm really sorry but this totally had me cracking up. I can just picture her staring at you as she chomped through the cord. She's obviously one clever rabbit.

So you have a problem. She's become completely bonded to you and she thinks she's the boss. This entails devoted service to her from her subordinate- aka.... You... pretty much 24/7. This means attention and head rubs on demand. Good news is there is a way out of this unfortunate situation. You just need to find her a bunny friend that she likes and bond her to him/her. Then her bunny friend can give her the 24/7 devotion so you will no longer be required to. You'll have the best luck with a neutered male, though on the rare occasion two females(best if both spayed) can bond if one will be ok with being the submissive one. I would recommend finding a love at first sight match if at all possible. This will spare you a lot of bonding stress. Also good to read up on bonding thoroughly beforehand so you know what you are potentially in for. Here's one guide to bonding, but there are others.
http://www.cottontails-rescue.org.uk/information/bonding-bunnies/

Only other alternative that I can think of is making sure you understand the whole bunny language between boss and subordinate, and retraining her that you are the boss and not her. Though good luck with that. Females are notoriously stubborn and moody  
http://language.rabbitspeak.com/

Completely bunny proofing her area is also an option. That way you limit her possibilities of destruction. In fact, I'm surprised your tv cord lasted this long. Also keep in mind the potential fire danger of chewed cords(yes, house fires due to this have happened).
http://myhouserabbit.com/rabbit-care/bunny-proofing-your-house/


----------



## samoth (Jan 9, 2018)

Jaqs_human said:


> I was trying to do some work on my computer and she was pestering me. When I told her of for biting my slippers she hopped over to the tv and chewed through the power cable whilst looking straight at me.



:laughsmiley: :laughsmiley: :laughsmiley: :laughsmiley:

I agree with JBun on bonding your girl with another rabbit. She's bored and has energy which needs a constructive outlet. 

Rabbit proofing your flat sounds important in your case, too. I have two bonded rabbits: one is very respectful of my stuff and can be trusted out and about; the other is a destructobun who will tear through the floor without a second thought. I spent months on the floor working with her and got her well enough behaved to be free range upstairs, but I have to be extra careful rabbit proofing (for both her health and my wallet).


----------



## Aki (Jan 10, 2018)

Is your rabbit spayed? If she's not, hormones might not help her temper. I agree with finding a male neutered friend for her (do not attempt to bond her if she is not spayed though!).


----------



## minmelethuireb (Jan 12, 2018)

Is she spayed? When females aren't spayed they tend to follow people around and circle them, and may show aggression. If she's not spayed, spaying her with likely stop this behaviour. It will also prevent her from getting reproductive cancer, which is extremely common in female rabbits.


----------

